
Show HN: Headless CMS for Google Firestore and Firebase - zthomas
https://www.pushtable.com
======
zthomas
The goal here was to simplify the UX of content management systems. I always
hated the fact that most CMS systems is just layers and layers of forms to
fill out. I think a table or spreadsheet interface can give a more direct
connection with the underlying data and it allows you to edit the data and
data models all in one view intuitively.

I have to thank the Firebase team for all the support. The project is also
built entirely using serverless stack using Google Cloud Functions.

~~~
tiernano
What’s pricing like? Can’t see a pricing page...

